# [Technik-Ratgeber] Ergonomische-Tastatur-Test 2021: Vergleich und Kaufberatung



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Ergonomische-Tastatur-Test 2021: Vergleich und Kaufberatung*

						Wer im Büro oder Home-Office vorwiegend mit Texteingaben per Tastatur beschäftigt ist, sollte eine ergonomische Tastatur nutzen. Die beugt schmerzhaften Fehlstellungen bei der Haltung der Finger, der Hände und der Arme vor. In unserem Ergonomische-Tastatur-Test 2021 erfahren Sie, welche Ergo-Keyboards empfehlenswert sind. Zusätzlich beraten wir Sie, worauf Sie beim Kauf einer ergonomischen Tastatur achten sollten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Ergonomische-Tastatur-Test 2021: Vergleich und Kaufberatung*


----------

